# cock ur wrists?



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

hey

erm wats all this stuff about cocking your wrists in your swing to generate more club speed and further drives?

thnaks


----------



## JP Fitz (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah you definitely need to cock your wrists in your swing. First, they should begin to cock around your hips on the backswing. They should be fully cocked at the top of the backswing. Then on the downswing, they should remain cocked until the hips, at which point you should begin to release them. At impact, your hands should STILL be behind the ball. Then, immediately following impact, you should begin to cock them in the other direction. Its hard to see if you're totally doing it right unless you videotape your swing. Hope this helps.


----------



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks that has helped alot


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Probally the main reason you must cock your wrists is because of the power option but then again there are many players that do not who have almighty power (Johan Edfors) but it is advised you do cock your wrists


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

which wrist do you cock?


----------



## dale47 (Sep 24, 2006)

You cok ur left wrist,you bend ur right.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

when cocking the wrist your turn it into the right hand?


----------

